# Roof Maintenance Contract Samples



## arrowroofing (Sep 19, 2006)

I need to find samples of commercial maintenance contracts, we are a new company and have been offered the chance to perform maintenance for a property manager and ive never created a contract like this before, where can i find help with this? 

We may lose this customer if i cant come up with some sort of contract soon...

Here is his last email to me detaining what he wants.




> John,
> 
> Don told me to expect a proposal from you, but your letter is a tad light on details.
> 
> ...


 

Any imput would be great i dont wanna lose this opportunity.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Here is a copy of my standard flat roof maintenance agreement form. It took me quite some time to come up with someone I felt answered all the questions, but was still simple to comprehend. Use it in good health.



Grumpy said:


> Name
> Address
> 
> Re: Roofing Maintenance Agreement, for the building located at....
> ...


----------



## arrowroofing (Sep 19, 2006)

thank you we owe ya one


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

arrowroofing said:


> thank you we owe ya one


Actually 3% off every job you use that contract document


----------



## roscootis (Nov 15, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> Actually 3% off every job you use that contract document


 
Thanks Grumpy for the useful info.! :thumbsup:

I'm a third generation roofer and have owned and operated my own company for over 15 years now. You saved me lots of time!

I'll be sure to send that 3%,LOL! Thanks!


----------



## sammyb (Jan 31, 2011)

*Roof Maintenance Contracts*



Grumpy said:


> Here is a copy of my standard flat roof maintenance agreement form. It took me quite some time to come up with someone I felt answered all the questions, but was still simple to comprehend. Use it in good health.


Grumpy,
That is the most professional roof maintenance contract i have come accross and i would like to thank you for sharing these detailed specs. with us all.
Cheers


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

What is this type of service running for in your area?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Remstar, every job is different. What I charge for an exposed single ply I would charge much much more for a ballasted epdm, and modified bitumen would be somewhere right in the middle. A waehouse would cost less than a restauraunt per sq ft because of the detail. I make an educated guess as to how many hours and how many guys and base my price on that. The minimum for anything I do is $250. I recently bid one modified bitumen nearly 120 square for $560 each, but was told by the condo association "Since there is no signifigant savings between you and our current provider, we will stick with our current provider." I thought I was giving them a steal, seems like I am right in the ball park. Had I known it was going to be based on price, I wouldn't have bothered bidding. 

But these are my prices based on my hourly rate. It's not going to generate a ton of profit, but it's great for the rainy half-days when you wouldn't tear into a roof but can make some general repairs.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Grump, I know (without a wavering doubt) that every job is different and requires different pricing, I was just asking a ball park range out of curiosity. I would not imagine taking a square figure (if you told me one) and using it as the standard to bid all jobs I possibly come across in my future. Currently I am not even involved in the flat roofing market, but am trying to build a base of knowledge base that I can use and hopefully in years to be able to venture into it and make a buck. One of the most misunderstood things in any contracting business is charging effectively. 

I am a firm believer in not trying to re-invent the wheel, and that everything will work out much better collaborating and trying to build off the success of others.To be honest here I just appreciate your input as there is so much to know in this business that any bit helps.


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Grumpy. I needed this last week for a job we were doing. We typically do not work on roofs even though we have years of experience.


----------

